# A man with a van.



## Mark Kelly (Feb 6, 2009)

So I have moved to Dubai, started work and found somewhere to live; only problem is that I need to get kitchen appliances.

Finding them will not be difficult using Dubizzle or the like but how do people go about collecting such things if they do not have a large car, is there anywhere where you can hire a man with a van for a day to go around and collect these for you.

Any help will be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There are plenty of vans available at areas like Dragon Mart, which is ok if you are buying from there.

If you have a look on Dubizzle, in the furniture section, then choose "others", there are usually a few advertisements on there


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

All of the places where you buy the appliances should deliver for you


----------

